# I hate e-mail



## Maztrfred (Apr 16, 2008)

So, now that I have my own computer, thought i would make my own e-mail account. Simple right? apparentlly not.....

I have 3 different internet browsers on my computer (wih you would think would be more than enough) Safari, Netscape, and Internet Explorer. The first one I used to create my e-mail account was Safari (my favorite ). On Safari it would quit out whenevr i got to the smae place. Safari, you have let me down.

Next try was Netscape, which I haven't registered. Part of the registraion process demanded an e-mail address. I tried to continue on, but my progress was stopped. For some reason it doesnt understand that maybe, just maybe I dont have e-mail yet and am trying to create an account? Frustrated I moved on.

Final try, Internet Explorer. Internet Explorer opened up nicely, but as soon as I got to the site, it jumbled together into an unreadable mess. Strike 3.

So in the end I still have no e-mail, and I need to get problems with all of my browsers fixed. Stupid e-mail.......


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 16, 2008)

Why not use your Mac Mail software? those browsers don't include e-mail functions. Netscape used to, but that version is now obsolete. Internet Explorer, also obsolete, only provides access to the old Outlook Express (also obsolete). Then, Safari, which is Apple's browser, also does not provide e-mail  functions.
Your e-mail account is provided by your ISP, or you would be using some form of web-mail. Either way, your Mail software is a good way to go, and not your web browser.


----------



## Qion (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to hit on the point DeltaMac already brought up: Netscape and IE are obsolete, as in not supported, no longer current. You'd be much better off using Safari or FireFox, both of which are great modern browsers. 

Oh, and if you've never set up an email account before, www.gmail.com is a great place to start.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 19, 2008)

May I put in a plug here for dedicated email clients (applications/programs) that deal with email - and email only. My favourite is Eudora, others I deal or have dealt with are Mail (Apple), also Thunderbird.

Is Maztrfred trying to use Webmail via browser only? If so, then Firefox would be my recommendation.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2008)

Hughvane said:


> May I put in a plug here for dedicated email clients (applications/programs) that deal with email - and email only. My favourite is Eudora, others I deal or have dealt with are Mail (Apple), also Thunderbird.
> 
> Is Maztrfred trying to use Webmail via browser only? If so, then Firefox would be my recommendation.



Um Euroda is Thunderbird just with a different wrapper.


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 20, 2008)

Let's not forget Camino. 

You can also download this plug-in to give Camino a complete Leopard makeover.


----------



## reed (May 27, 2008)

I'm going to invest in an iMac very soon. At last! My G350 Blue has run its course. But still one tough cookie all the same. Been a loyal friend and still is. What will happen with my old Outlook Express Mail for Mac and my old Netscape 7.1. as browser? Will things get better? And how can I keep the old address book and bookmarks intact? For example. 
  Or, what forum should I ask such a question? All the best.


----------



## Giaguara (May 27, 2008)

Well, Opera has a mail built-in.. at least in their Windows and Linux versions so wildly guessing it would or could be with their Mac client too. And Opera for Mac sucks less nowadays than it used to


----------



## reed (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Giaguara. And Safari and Mail? What's up? I'm very thick in this domain. No kidding.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

What, am I the _only_ person around here who uses Mail.app ?


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> What, am I the _only_ person around here who uses Mail.app ?



Actually, I love Mail.app; it's simple and straightforward. It seems to be that other mail applications are intentionally crammed with little-used "features".


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

I use Mail, too, and I'd say there is only one area where I feel it lags behind.  With Eudora, I've been able to search mailboxes by a number of criteria, such as text within certain fields, the date sent, the number of attachments, etc. so that you could as many combinations as you wanted, in order to narrow your search.  When using Mail, so far as I know, I can only search for text, and then sort the results afterwards in columns.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't need big email search capability because I ascribe to the GTD and Inbox Zero, so I basically don't keep email in Mail.app for very long.

Things like registrations, iTunes Music Store receipts, and other archive material go into their own folders.

I equally must admit that I don't get 500 emails a day.  So, my scenario may be a little different.


----------



## Qion (Jun 30, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> I equally must admit that I don't get 500 emails a day.  So, my scenario may be a little different.



 Do some people get that many per day???


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

Goodness yes! Just think of university lecturers () giving a course with a section of 500 students. And if that's a first-year course...yeah.


----------



## reed (Jun 30, 2008)

Just a throw in. I couldn't import Outlook Express (5.1 for Mac ) address book ( from Mac G3) to mail.leopard iMac. And boy did I try. Nothing serious though. I add them as they come in or go to my printed file if needed. I like e-mail. In fact I need it....as long as it is not 500 a day/week. Holy smoke!!! Is Spam included by the way?


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't get anything like that number of E-Mails.  On a bad day, I probably only get about ten.  On a good day, I get anything up to perhaps fifty.  Hmm, maybe I should reverse my terms "good" and "bad!"

My supervisor found he had around 1500 E-Mails to get through when he had been away for a few days (one working week or less)...


----------



## mandehu (Aug 4, 2008)

Satcomer hath writ:
[q]Um Euroda is Thunderbird just with a different wrapper.[\q]

Alas, NO! I wish it were, I am still grieving about Eudora...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2008)

mandehu said:


> Satcomer hath writ:
> [q]Um Euroda is Thunderbird just with a different wrapper.[\q]
> 
> Alas, NO! I wish it were, I am still grieving about Eudora...



Well there is also the email client that claims to be a copy of Eudora called Odysseus. I don't know if it looks like Eudora but you might would want to take a look.


----------



## mandehu (Aug 10, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Um Euroda is Thunderbird just with a different wrapper.


Thank you Satcomer; unfortunately it's only a beta.
To be clear: it's not the *looks* of Eudora but its *functionalities* that I want.


----------

